# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  αγοραφοβια-πώς θα ταξιδεψω;

## linav

Και ενω νομιζα οτι ειχα ξεπερασει το προβλημα, εμφανιστηκε υστερα απο 5 χρονια παλι. Σε λιγες μερες φευγω να συναντησω την οικογενεια μου στο εξοχικο μας για διακοπες και σκεφτομαι τι θα κανω εαν με πιασει το γνωστο προβλημα. Να παρω ηρεμιστικο πριν ξεκινησω; Απο τωρα νιωθω το στομαχι μου κομπο, πλακωμα στο στηθος, ταχυπαλμιες, κτλ, τα οποια λιγο-πολυ ολοι οι συμπασχοντες γνωριζουν. Δωστε μου σας παρακαλω τα φωτα σας, με βλεπω να περναω Αθηνα ολο το καλοκαιρι εξαιτιας του προβληματος, ευχαριστω.

----------


## kerasi

Mε τι μεσον θα ταξιδεψεις και για ποση ωρα?

----------


## linav

θα ταξιδεψω με το κτελ για 3 ωρες και να φανταστειτε οτι το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε εδω και 1 μηνα υστερα απο μια κριση αγχους που επαθα στη δουλεια μου λογω φορτου εργασιας, ειχα ξαναταξιδεψει μονη πρι 2 μηνες και κανενα προβλημα τοτε, ισα ισα χαιρομουνα γιατι νομιζα οτι η συγκεκριμενη φοβια ανηκε πλεον στο παρελθον.

----------


## catpower

Καλησπέρα,έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με τα ταξίδια και δυστυχώς τα αποφεύγω γιατί έχω το φόβο οτι θα με πιάσει κρίση,και δεν είναι την ωρα του ταξιδιού η αγωνία είναι και μέρες πριν που ξέρω οτί θα ξεβολευτώ και αρχίζουν οι φρίκες.Αυτό μου στερεί τους δικούς μου που βρίσκονται χιλιόμετρα μακριά και δεν μπορώ να πάω να τους δω.
Οι ώρες που έχεις να ταξεδέψεις ευτυχώς είναι λίγες,μπορείς απλά να δοκιμάσεις κάτι από αυτά που είναι για τους ταξιδιώτες για ναυτία κτλ,η αλήθεια είναι οτί φέρνουν και υπνηλία άρα πάιρνεις μισή ωρίτσα πριν,τη πέφτεις για ύπνο στπ ταξίδι και έφτασες.
Εγω παίρνω 2 emetostop και κάτι γίνεται.

----------


## 2382010

Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ξεκίνησε από τότε που άρχισα να έχω κρίσεις πανικού.Η αγοραφοβία μου είχε φτάσει σε σημείο να
κλειστεί μέσα στο σπίτι για 3 μήνες κ να βγαίνω με μεγάλη προσπάθεια μέχρι το σούπερ μάρκετ απέναντι. Έμενα μόνη μου. πολύ
μακρυά από τους δικούς μου οπότε έπρεπε να το αντιμετωπίσω. Πήγα σε ψυχοθεραπέυτρια ( cbt) και σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα
η ζωή μου γύρισε στα φυσιολογικά. Μόνο που το πρόβλημά μου με τα ταξίδια δεν το ξεπέρασα ποτέ. Για μέρες πριν από ένα ταξίδι
δεν κοιμάμαι καλά , δεν τρώω καλά κ είμαι σε συνεχή ένταση. όσα ταξίδια κ αν έχω κάνει , έχω δεινοπαθήσει παρόλο που
έπαιρνα xanax. Αυτό μου στερεί την οικογένεια μου, τους φιλους μου κ διακοπές που έχω τόσο ανάγκη. Πλέον ταξιδεύω 1 φορά το χρόνο, 
το πολύ 2. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρ'ηματα για ψυχολόγο ξανά.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλο κ αυτο τι ειναι αυτο παιδακι μου αριθμος τηλεφωνου




> Και ενω νομιζα οτι ειχα ξεπερασει το προβλημα, εμφανιστηκε υστερα απο 5 χρονια παλι. Σε λιγες μερες φευγω να συναντησω την οικογενεια μου στο εξοχικο μας για διακοπες και σκεφτομαι τι θα κανω εαν με πιασει το γνωστο προβλημα. Να παρω ηρεμιστικο πριν ξεκινησω; Απο τωρα νιωθω το στομαχι μου κομπο, πλακωμα στο στηθος, ταχυπαλμιες, κτλ, τα οποια λιγο-πολυ ολοι οι συμπασχοντες γνωριζουν. Δωστε μου σας παρακαλω τα φωτα σας, με βλεπω να περναω Αθηνα ολο το καλοκαιρι εξαιτιας του προβληματος, ευχαριστω.


 πες μας κατι για σενα οι σχεσεις σου με τους γυρω σου πως ειναι πχ

----------

